# Suse booten ohne Grub



## Danielku15 (9. Oktober 2006)

Hi Leute.

Wir haben gerade von der Schule aus Notebooks bestellt. Da war nur 1 Problem. Uns wurde ein Windows für die Schule *und* ein Windows für den Heimgebrauch vorinstalliert. Und auch noch Suse 10.1 wurde mitinstalliert. Da ich keine 2 Windowspartitionen wollte habe ich über PartitionMagic die Heimpartition gelöscht und die Schulpartition vergrößert. Nur hat aus irgendeinem Grund Windows den Bootloader aus dem MBR gelöscht. 
Jetzt hab ich das Problem dass beim Start des Computers automatisch Windows bootet. Mein Problem liegt nun darin dass ich irgendwie den Bootloader wieder installieren möchte. Ich hab nun 2std gegoogelt aber immer nur Ergebnisse gefunden dass entweder Windows nicht bootete oder Grub einen Fehler ausspuckte. 
Leider habe ich keine Suse 10.1 DVD zur Verfügung. (Eine Suse 9.3 könnte ich jedoch Anbieten). 

Gibts nun irgendeine Möglichkeit direkt Suse 10.1 zu Booten um den Originalbootloader wiederherzustellen.

gruß Daniel


----------



## franz007 (9. Oktober 2006)

Schau mal unter "Bootloader wiederherstellen" in http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB

das drüfte dir weiterhelfen


----------



## Danielku15 (9. Oktober 2006)

Danke für den Link. Ich habs mal ausprobiert jedoch hats nicht wirklich Funktioniert. Er spuckt immer eine Fehlermeldung aus. Ich hab mal versuch YAST zu starten was auch funktioniert hat. Wenn ich dort den Bootloader konfigurieren will kommt eine Fehlermeldung dass Aufgrund der aktuellen Partitioniertung der Bootloader nicht ordnungsgemäß installiert werden kann.


----------



## Anime-Otaku (10. Oktober 2006)

Ich hab gedacht  Suse benutzt Lilo als Bootloader...oder hat sich das in den letzten Jahren geändert?


----------

